# 7" Stick Baits



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Since Erie wouldn't let me go fishing last night I painted up some homemade 7" stick baits.


----------



## ckohio (Nov 3, 2013)

They look great, how do you make the lip?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

ckohio said:


> They look great, how do you make the lip?


Thanks. Lips were made with a band saw and a Dremel with sanding drum.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Goolies, those look good. Are they wood or resin?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

chatterbox said:


> Goolies, those look good. Are they wood or resin?


Thanks. They are resin.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great job Andy love the wonder bread 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Great job Andy love the wonder bread
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Jake. I like wonder bread because I've caught fish on it and because it's any easy paint job for an amateur airbusher like me.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I caught a couple of eyes last night on the new stick baits.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=63607&cat=500

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/63606/size/big/cat/500


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are nice! So walleyes like them, but do the smallmouth? Just curious. I have never fished for walleye.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

goolies,

Love the stickbaits, are you molding the lip into the resin? Beautiful work

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I heard that you got a few more last night on the new homemades. That's a great feeling catching fish on the lures that you made yourself. Congrats Andy.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Photog - Thanks. I have not tried them on smallies so I'm not sure if they would like them.

muskyslayer96 - Thanks. I epoxy the lip in after they are molded.

Brian - Thanks. Yes, I got my six fish limit Friday night all on my 7" stickbaits. 5 on a new black/gold pattern an 1 on the blue/chrome. Big fish was only 10-1/4#.

I only took this one pic. It's a real pain when you are out there solo to take time to get pics.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=63695&cat=500


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Goolies, i really like your chrome/blue/orange...


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Saugeyefisher.


----------

